# Opener in Arkansas



## Souhternhunter17 (Nov 10, 2012)

Who here will be making the trek to AR for the opener? Im leavin school nxt Friday around noon and pickin up my buddy at my house near Athens then driving out.Reports have been pretty good for the area we're gonna be huntin in. More migrators are expected through the week due to snow and cold temps up north! Should be a good one!


----------



## GAGE (Nov 10, 2012)

Leaving Friday at noon myself, and coming home after the morning
 hunt on Monday .


----------



## Folsom (Nov 10, 2012)

Leaving early Thursday morning, have a some finishing touches on the lodge and a few blinds to get done before Saturday. Will be there the hole first split, If you have water you will have birds.


----------



## Town2Small (Nov 10, 2012)

Me and some guys leaving Friday about noon. We went last weekend to brush in the blind and make sure everything was good to go with it. What part yal hunting. We're near Harrisburg and Jonesboro


----------



## moto142 (Nov 10, 2012)

headed on monday myself. starting out east of stuggart then heading north up around searcy on wednesday


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Nov 10, 2012)

We have a lease right outside of Brinkley in Moro. Yeah with such little water on public land it should be pretty good. We all need to keep eachother updated on success.


----------



## HuntDawg (Nov 10, 2012)

I will be near Jonesboro Sunday through Tuesday.


----------



## waddler (Nov 11, 2012)

From HUNTER: 

No water in the Bayou and not a lot of ducks seen from the road on 306. Just pumping up, so maybe this storm system blows more here. No volunteer flooded fields, so what ducks are here should come to pumped water.

Kazillion Geeses!!


----------



## GaHunter31602 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Anyone know what the water level*

Is like at Dave Donaldson. That is where I go and I can't get any info as to the water levels.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## Town2Small (Nov 11, 2012)

Souhternhunter17 said:


> We have a lease right outside of Brinkley in Moro. Yeah with such little water on public land it should be pretty good. We all need to keep eachother updated on success.



Will do!


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Nov 11, 2012)

GaHunter31602 said:


> Is like at Dave Donaldson. That is where I go and I can't get any info as to the water levels.



Water levels are extremely low everywhere! Most of the little water in the wma's are holding mainly woodies bc of low water. I have buddies that live out there so i know this forsure. Hopefully this rain comin through there now will raise water levels a bit.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Nov 11, 2012)

hunting private land sunday-wednesday and got water.


----------



## waddler (Nov 12, 2012)

http://www.katv.com/category/192879/arkansas-weather-blog


This is the best source I have.

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/precip.php?wfo=lzk


----------



## LipRip'r (Nov 12, 2012)

GAGE said:


> Leaving Friday at noon myself, and coming home after the morning
> hunt on Monday .



This, except i'm leaving 24hrs earlier than GAGE.  Putting decoys out on all the pits Friday.  Harrisburg area


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm hunting with Charles Petty near Jonesboro Monday and Tuesday.  Charles said they have a lot of early ducks, and the fact that they are being shot Saturday and Sunday should not hurt us too much.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Nov 12, 2012)

Reports looking great. Cold front to the north are pushing ducks south. Should be a good one!


----------



## duckcutter788 (Nov 12, 2012)

leaving after turkey dinner. I want to hunt the Bayou Meto, but it appears very low. I guess I will hunt our lease in Gillette we have plenty of H2O so it should be good. Good Luck and stay safe.


----------



## Shakey Head (Nov 13, 2012)

I am leaving Friday morning and staying through Tuesday.  We have a private farm in Harrisburg and have several leased pits on the Cache River near Walnut Ridge (other side of Jonesboro).  We are covered up with ducks and Geese, but we also have already pumped up our fields.

All the GA/GON boys hunting Harrisburg area (Poinsett county) should get together for a steak at the famous Mel's or at the Mexican resturant in Harrisburg.  We could all swap stories, see who is hunting, and who has the most birds.  

4th season for me up there and it is shaping up to the best yet!!

Quack-Quack!!


----------



## waddler (Nov 13, 2012)

Inch and a half at Hunter helped a bit with the Bayou, but mostly just cut the pumping bills by a couple hundred dollars. Warming weather does not promise much after the opener. Hunting in the 60s guarantees cottonmouths. Saturday should be good in the pumped fields.

Gonna rest a forty for Sunday, hopefully the ducks don't leave the area after the Saturday pounding.


----------



## KlineWhitley2054 (Nov 13, 2012)

I will be there as well. Starting this weekend in the middle zone in Missouri and hunting until the southern zone and arkansas open up. Good luck fellas


----------



## Brushcreek (Nov 13, 2012)

GaHunter31602 said:


> Is like at Dave Donaldson. That is where I go and I can't get any info as to the water levels.



Some buddies of mine hunt DD every year and their source out there is saying no water and no ducks.. river isn't even out of the banks.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Nov 17, 2012)

Shot 19 ducks and 6 specs near Brinkley. Any other reports?


----------



## Fowl (Nov 17, 2012)

Six near holly grove not many ducks


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2012)

Leaving Thursday afternoon. Headed to Dumas Ark. Reports have been sounding good. Lots of specs , snows , teal and mallards.
Can't wait , but temps will be warm.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Nov 18, 2012)

Shot 6 limits and 2 specs this mornin!


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 18, 2012)

Souhternhunter17 said:


> Shot 6 limits and 2 specs this mornin!



Need pics!!


----------



## Drake1807 (Nov 18, 2012)

Heading out the Jonesboro on Friday. I can't wait!


----------



## Drake1807 (Nov 18, 2012)

*to Jonesboro


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Nov 18, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> Need pics!!



Im in a motel an i dont know how to upload from my Iphone!


----------



## waddler (Nov 19, 2012)

Water didn't pump up in time. One goose and one greenhead. My buddies pulled 7 limits off field near the Cache. Lots of ducks flying and more geese than ever.


----------



## Town2Small (Nov 19, 2012)

waddler said:


> Water didn't pump up in time. One goose and one greenhead. My buddies pulled 7 limits off field near the Cache. Lots of ducks flying and more geese than ever.



Same problem with our field. Farmer got in a hurry and left the cap on the pipe. But we managed 5 spoonies and a green wing.


----------



## bowhunter65 (Nov 19, 2012)

Being originally from Jonesboro and small towns around is good to hear folksgoing up and doing good. Im heading up Wednesday night guna hunt maybe Friday or Saturday. Good report from family and friends.


----------



## tomcat58 (Nov 19, 2012)

hunting sat and sun in st charles


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2012)

Flying out of Milledgeville Friday for a 3 day hunt at the Retriever Lodge.


----------

